# Portable Pen/Pencil Puzzle Box



## devowoodworking (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I thought I'd show off a pen/pencil set I made for a Puzzle box maker out of North Carolina Eric Fuller, we sell our unique items at www.cubicdissection.com where a full description of this unique item can be seen under the FOR SALE tab.  21 of the 30 limited edition puzzles sold in under 3 hours very exclusive. Let me know what you think(I might be persuaded to part with one from my personal collection) john.


----------



## Draken (Jan 15, 2008)

You can't have spaces in the filenames of the photos you upload.  Remove the spaces, reupload them, and they'll show up in your post.


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks James!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice craftsmanship John.
I remember first seeing your work when you posted the checkerboard pen & matching box.


----------



## R2 (Jan 15, 2008)

They are certainly beautifully made boxes John![^]


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.  I thought I should add that this puzzle/box is very,very tricky and is currently stumping many puzzle collectors it uses an ingenious locking device that is very elusive, but once you learn how to solve it, seems to open like a magician's trick.


----------



## MikeInMo (Jan 22, 2008)

This is bad news for my bank account.  Puzzles and turnings.  I am lucky they are sold out.

Beautiful and intriguing work John.


----------



## simomatra (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice boxes John [][]


----------



## jtate (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice indeed.

So are you going to tell us the trick?


----------



## louisbry (Jan 27, 2008)

Very good craftsmanship.  Nice boxes!


----------



## tishtigger (Jan 31, 2008)

love puzzle boxes nice work


----------

